
10,000-Year-Old Stone Tool Site Discovered in Suburban Seattle - curtis
http://westerndigs.org/10000-year-old-stone-tool-site-discovered-in-suburban-seattle/
======
ars
As far as I know you can't radiocarbon date anything that has been soaked in
water.

That would explain the discrepancy between 3,500 and 10,000 years.

~~~
jschwartzi
I'm curious why you can't? I'm guessing that seawater permeation would alter
the isotope distribution, but I also wonder if the alteration is predictable
in some fashion. Does seawater affect the decay rate in some fashion?

~~~
ars
Yes, that's exactly it. You can sometimes adjust if the water was constant and
you have some other clock you can calibrate to (for example the bottom of the
ocean at a specific depth).

But if you have water that came and went then the errors are too large.

------
M8
USA is like: "Look, we have ancient history as well!".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldowan](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldowan)

National Treasure the movie was a good laugh though.

